# Painting Tombstones



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

On the Beloved thread I was asked if I could make a video showing how I 'tea-stain' my tombstones. While I had the camcorder out and a fresh tombstone I made a complete painting tombstone tutorial. I cover detail painting, 'tea-staining', drybrushing, accent colors and applying moss. Hope it helps


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great video, Terra. I wouldn't have thought of the orange, but it looks great.

A wise old man once told me that I couldn't make time that I had to take time, so I guess I'll take some time to make some new tombstones. Especially since my husband pointed out that we're overrun with stryrofoam! LOL.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, Terra! I think this was just the information I needed to get started on my tombstones. Great tutorial!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

That was very helpful and informative. It was good seeing the actual process, at least for me. What is the name of the brown paint you use for the lichen. I'm liking that effect and haven't done it yet on any of my stones. btw, the new stone looks great! Love the design.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone    

That brownish/orangish paint is called raw sienna.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Terra,

Is the Dry Loc used for weatherproofing or just to stiffin' up the carpet or fabric used on top, or both? I guess I need to know if I can skip that step because I am going to make just plain stones to start with and want have anything on them, just plain foamboard.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Terra, top notch as usual and love the new stone! Thanks for all the examples and the help you have provided me in the past. Shoot, think you just helped me realize that the tennis elbow I got from dry brushing on my columns was well worth the effort! Next to apply it on a much smaller scale!

One question on this and I'm just verifying what I thought I heard you say. # coats of dry lock on the draped cloth, no monster mud? Is that right or did you mud the cloth first?


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

as usual you always have the best tutorials AMAZING work terra ,...that will help out alot


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

alucard said:


> Hey Terra,
> 
> Is the Dry Loc used for weatherproofing or just to stiffin' up the carpet or fabric used on top, or both? I guess I need to know if I can skip that step because I am going to make just plain stones to start with and want have anything on them, just plain foamboard.


When I first grabbed a can of the Drylok long ago, my intention was for it to weatherproof the stone _(which it does in spades)._ But it also has jackpot bonuses which I now depend on. First, if you can find it, it comes in gray so I can skip the base color step. Second, it has grit in it which, when dry, gives you an exact cement look and feel to it. When you drybrush those raised bits of grit they get highlighted and it looks so much like stone that it sort of freaks you out,  Third, it's thick as heck so it finishes up monster work so that the mm additions seamlessly blends into your stone. It's pretty cool stuff really and I wouldn't do a stone without it. 

But, in a pinch, do without it? I think so. You could put sand into your exterior latex paint to give the texture and that should hold up to the elements great.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Terra, top notch as usual and love the new stone! Thanks for all the examples and the help you have provided me in the past. Shoot, think you just helped me realize that the tennis elbow I got from dry brushing on my columns was well worth the effort! Next to apply it on a much smaller scale!
> 
> One question on this and I'm just verifying what I thought I heard you saw. # coats of dry lock on the draped cloth, no monster mud? Is that right or did you mud the cloth first?


Thanks Johnny. Isn't drybrushing the coolest effect?! A skill no haunter should be without.

I did mm the cloth. Then I did three coats of Drylok over that. Three coats of Drylok on the stone itself is just over kill and starts to fill in too much any cracks or texture you put on the stone. 

I tried two different cloths on this stone. The one you see on the front is flannel. There's one in the back that's regular cotton. Go with flannel! It's thicker and conveyed the carved stone look I was trying to go after better.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey thanks Terra for the tutorial, it really helped me to see the process.


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

Great tombstones, I have not tried my hand at one yet, but was wondering what you use for painting the tombstones after the drylok. I don't see acrylics being able to be used because you would need paint thinner to thin the paint, and waterbased would run in the elements. Help!!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tut. I like the idea of skipping the paint on some of the letters.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Fangoria said:


> Great tombstones, I have not tried my hand at one yet, but was wondering what you use for painting the tombstones after the drylok. I don't see acrylics being able to be used because you would need paint thinner to thin the paint, and waterbased would run in the elements. Help!!


Thanks everyone, it's my pleasure 

I used Exterior Latex Flat paint. The cheapest I could find at Home Depot. I have a gallon of white and a gallon of that dark gray you see. _(These will last a lifetime so I suggest just getting quarts)._ The raw sienna paint _(the orangy one) _is a simple artist water-based acrylic paint and it held up fine last year. The stones were out a month, night and day.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

As always......Fantastic......
Thank you so much for making this video. I am sure it is not nearly as easy as you are making it seem, but it does clarify alot........


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

PlainfieldDan said:


> As always......Fantastic......
> Thank you so much for making this video. I am sure it is not nearly as easy as you are making it seem, but it does clarify alot........


Aw, thanks Dan. You may be right, I am an artistic type person but I've never been formally trained. Read a few books here and there.

But,

It really *is* easy. The tricky part is to relax and let loose when you are painting. The temptation is to go in real careful and do it perfect. Which actually makes your tombstone unrealistic. 

The Drylok texture helps loads in helping you get that stone look and the drybrushing just finishes it off. Both steps are very easy. The 'tea-staining' even easier, just brush it on and let gravity do the work. You are simulating years and years of rain/pollution.

When you layer on all these painting steps, one after another, they enhance each other. The step you are doing muddies up yucky parts from the previous step and enhances the better parts. Layer after layer just keeps elevating the realism. If you look at real aged tombstone they are far from perfect. They are almost a mess. 

Here's the original cemetery that I based this painting technique on. From a jaundiced eye, they look like a disaster, but indeed they have a beauty that is hard to describe:











I find if I'm too uptight, the stone doesn't look as good. Thus all the glasses of wine suggestions 




.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Soooo Terra, what are the details to the Prop making class on tombstones you are holding in September sometime between the 20 and the 25th????


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Heh, heh. I have a feeling I will be in the process of pulling out my hair to get all the new things I'm gonna try to pull off this year to work


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Terra, awesome video and nice how to! What color dark grey do you use if you dont mind me asking? I never really liked the grey I have used the past couple of years but then again I havent been using dry lock yet either and I think that will help tremendously! Just trying to get more of that stone "grey" look that is on most tombstones. Thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll look tomorrow and read what color for the dark gray paint I use but the base color gray is the gray Drylok.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

OK Terra, so where do you find your Drylock, our local Home Depot paint hacks have never heard of it (hence why I use Kilz tinted gray), and our Ace is not a carrier either. I guess a small downfall of living on an Island (Dark Star has helped with other problems like lack of a Big Lots!).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Kenpilot said:


> Hey Terra, awesome video and nice how to! What color dark grey do you use if you dont mind me asking? I never really liked the grey I have used the past couple of years but then again I havent been using dry lock yet either and I think that will help tremendously! Just trying to get more of that stone "grey" look that is on most tombstones. Thanks!


Ok, the color I used was _"obsidian glass."_ I had it tinted at Home Depot. It's a very, very dark gray color.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> OK Terra, so where do you find your Drylock, our local Home Depot paint hacks have never heard of it (hence why I use Kilz tinted gray), and our Ace is not a carrier either. I guess a small downfall of living on an Island (Dark Star has helped with other problems like lack of a Big Lots!).


I'm thinking that they didn't know they carried it. It's by the weird paint section. You know, cement paint, basement paint...stuff like that. I'm pretty sure they do carry it because they have gallon cans of it and 5 gallon cans of it. My Home Depot only carries the white color. But at Lowe's they carry the white, gray, beige and blue pre-tinted colors. 

The cans looks like this if that helps: By the way, make sure you get the latex version. NOT THE OIL-BASED. That eats the foam.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, if you can only get the white color, you can have them tint it at the counter. There is tinting directions on the can.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Terra said:


> Ok, the color I used was _"obsidian glass."_ I had it tinted at Home Depot. It's a very, very dark gray color.


Awesome, thanks Terra! So you pretty much just use the Dry lock as the base color and then use the dark dark grey for the accents ? (dry brushing, tea-staining, etc..) The way I made mine was to use Black as a base, so all the letters/indentions, nicks and crannies, weathering and everything was coated and then I had that grey color I never liked and used that as the top coat. (it also had sand in it for the "stone" look" Not the best though. Hoping Dry Lock will do better!  ) And then I did the techniqe where you spray the top of the tombstone lightly with a hose and spray black spray paint and let it drip down. Im attaching a couple pics of a few of my old tombstones. Kinda liked that effect but I'm going to try urs for a different look. Thanks again!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the video Terra. Looks really great. I'll have to try the streaked effect.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Kenpilot said:


> Awesome, thanks Terra! So you pretty much just use the Dry lock as the base color and then use the dark dark grey for the accents ? (dry brushing, tea-staining, etc..) The way I made mine was to use Black as a base, so all the letters/indentions, nicks and crannies, weathering and everything was coated and then I had that grey color I never liked and used that as the top coat. (it also had sand in it for the "stone" look" Not the best though. Hoping Dry Lock will do better!  ) And then I did the techniqe where you spray the top of the tombstone lightly with a hose and spray black spray paint and let it drip down. Im attaching a couple pics of a few of my old tombstones. Kinda liked that effect but I'm going to try urs for a different look. Thanks again!


The tombstones are great. I loved "_CUJO"_ and then I saw. _"I will return."_ LOL! Great  The hose method looks very similar to what I do. It's a softer style. Very nice.

Yes, I do the gray Drylok as the base color and use the Obsidian Glass gray color as the accents.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Terra said:


> The tombstones are great. I loved "_CUJO"_ an then I saw. _"I will return."_ LOL! Great  The hose method looks very similar to what I do. It's a softer style. Very nice.
> 
> Yes, I do the gray Drylok as the base color and use the Obsidian Glass gray color as the accents.


Thanks Terra  Im attaching a couple more for your viewing pleasure that you might like. Let me know if you figure out the "Church" one.  Its along the same lines as "Cujo".


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmm, don't get the 'Church' one but it's probably because it is probably based on a movie I haven't seen? Love the Masbath one. The idea of having the white background for the name is a new one. Looks good.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Terra said:


> Hmm, don't get the 'Church' one but it's probably because it is probably based on a movie I haven't seen? Love the Masbath one. The idea of having the white background for the name is a new one. Looks good.


Thanks Terra  I got the white background for the name from seeing it on real tombstones and decided to try it  I'm assuming you've never seen "Pet Semetary" then huh? Either that or its been a while.  Church is the name of the cat in the movie. Winston Churchill is its full name and they called it "church". I wont say anymore in case you havent seen it


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

KenPilot I saw your "Church stone on another thread with the cat beside it. The eyes were glowing and I thought "that looks like the cat from Pet Cemetary. I kinda remembered the cat's name being Church but wasn't positive. It shows what a great job you did to bring back a memory of a movie and book from so long ago.
Terra I'm getting ready to start on my first tombstones ever and was wanting to clarify. Latex paint can be put on pink/blue/green/white styrofoam. I read different threads some say acrylic, some latex, one enamel. Enamel is oil based, latex water based, acrylic I don't know. I saw where you said latex dryloc, just wanting to make sure from someone who knows.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Thorn Kill Creek said:


> KenPilot I saw your "Church stone on another thread with the cat beside it. The eyes were glowing and I thought "that looks like the cat from Pet Cemetary. I kinda remembered the cat's name being Church but wasn't positive. It shows what a great job you did to bring back a memory of a movie and book from so long ago.
> Terra I'm getting ready to start on my first tombstones ever and was wanting to clarify. Latex paint can be put on pink/blue/green/white styrofoam. I read different threads some say acrylic, some latex, one enamel. Enamel is oil based, latex water based, acrylic I don't know. I saw where you said latex dryloc, just wanting to make sure from someone who knows.


Thanks Thorn Kill Creek  They are yellow LED's I wired up and put thru the eye sockets. And as far as the paint for the different materials, I have always used Latex on the pink and blue foamboard, I don't have any experience with the others. But I know latex works perfectly fine with those 2.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Generally latex and acrylic have the same application rules. They are both water-based and generally use the same ingredients. In the UK, they are called emulsion paints. 

Enamel paints or oil-based paints and spray paints all have an ingredient in them that eats foam. It's *acetone*. 

So, if you want to paint the stones with no damage, be sure to get* water-based* paints. Either latex, acrylic, emulsion or latex Drylok. I have artists' quality acrylic paints and they have handled the elements really well. But, to make sure, I would buy exterior latex paint. The stuff you would get to paint the outside of your house. The great thing about that is that it's cheap. 

Back to acetone. I use the fact that it eats the foam to my advantage. Prior to painting the stone with Drylok, I grab a can of cheap spray paint and spray the stone in strategic places. The way the foam is eaten away reminds me very much of old and crumbling stone. My last tombstone I went as far as using straight acetone for the cracks. Very realistic. Here is a picture of one of my stones that I used the spray paint to eat it away:


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern (Aug 7, 2009)

I would love to request that you create a photo album on your profile of all your wonderful tombstones! I always seem to admire your work!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Jess-o-Lantern. I have a lot of the tombstones that I made last year here in this album: Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Graveyard '08


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link Terra. Truly awesome tombstone work!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your welcome. I just remembered, I made a vid too, if you are interested:


----------

